# Local 5 apprenticeship



## Incognito (Apr 14, 2019)

I took a pay cut when I started but it was worth it. Was working retail and making about $15 with no substantial increases to look forward to. 

Started the trade (long time ago) at $10 an hour, now making over $50 plus bennies.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

The BENEFITS package is the reason you start out so low.

It's not really as low as you think it is. 

It's just that your pay is -- by contract -- vectored into a slew of benefits, stuff like pension plans.

BTW, at that wage, expect quite a bit of overtime.


----------



## Tyrex (Mar 15, 2018)

Currently dealing with the same dilemma. Been trying to get into the apprenticeship for nearly 2 years and finally did. Wife and I are having a child very soon. Going to be going from ~$23 hourly with my commission based retail job to roughly $14. Its going to be tough as the wife is quitting her job but I know the future is brighter through the apprenticeship than with retail. We have some savings stored up to supplement the lower monthly income but long term it would be worth it.


----------

